# I feel full/bloated when I wake up



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't really know why. I give myself at least 1-2 hours to digest my last meal before I go to bed and its a small meal (about 150 cals). I have dinner usually at 8 though and go to bed at around 11. Am I not giving it enough time to digest? I just wake up and feel sorta full, not like I can't have breakfast, but full. Also, I must be really dehydrated too cause I drink 4 big glasses of water before I go to work out and 2 hours later I still don't really have to pee.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Try reducing your salt intake. Salt and water will make you terrible bloated.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I have to pee like crazy when i wake up, from the pre bed milk. If it wasn't for that though i'd probably end up staying in bed for all of eternity. I don't feel " full" per se in the morn, but i feel like i can't eat a damn thing. I was never a breakfast as soon as waking up person.


----------

